# الأقسام التقنية > أخبار التكنولوجيا وجديد الحاسوب >  فايرس جديد وانا متاكده 100% موجود في جهازك .....تحذير هام للجميع

## عاشقة الصمت

جرب أيش الخسران ؟؟؟


تحذير هام للجميع :

تحذير هام للجميع : فايرس جديد قد يكون موجود في جهازك + طريقه التخلص منه
قامت مجموعة من المبرمجين اليهود بإنتاج فايرس جديد
أخطر من فايروس بلاستر ويقوم الفايروس بتحميل نفسه
على جميع أنظمة الويندوز وهو فايروس موجه للإيميلات العربية والعرب على وجه الخصوص وسيقوم الفايروس بتدمير الهارد وير وقد بدأوا بارساله من تاريخ 20-2-2007
للتخلص من الفايروس إتبع الخطوات التاليّة:
start إضغط على / ابدأ

search ثم إختار / البحث
سوف تنفتح لك نافذة من على اليمين إختار الإختيار التالي
all files and folders كافه الملفات والمجلدات

وبعدها ضع إسم الفايرس بالإسم التالي للبحث عنهُ
Jdbgmgr.exe
search واضغط على كلمه بحث

أذا لم يظهر لك أي نتيجة في البحث فأحمد الله على ذلك فجهازك نظيف من هذا الفايروس
أما أذا كان جهازك مصاب فسيظهر لك الفايرس على شكل ( دب رمادي ) لاتفتح الفايرسولكن قم بحذف عادي .. كأنك تحذف اي ملف
أي بالتفصيل قم بالتأشير على الدب الرمادي الذي سوف يظهر
delete ومن ثم إضغط الزر الأيمن للفأرة وإختار كلمة /حذف
ملاحظة
أحذر من الضغط بالزر الأيسر بالخطاء كي لا تشغل الفايروس
وبعدها لاتنسى ان تفرغ سلة المحذوفات بالكامل
الرجاء على من يقرأ هذه الرسالة أن ينشرها للضرورة للاهميه
ولا..ولا تحرمني من دعائك في ظهر الغيب

أذا أعجبك الموضوع فلا تقل شكـراً ... بل قل الآتـي
اللهم اغفر لها ولوالديه ماتقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر..
وقِهم عذاب القبر وعذاب النار..
و أدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى مع الأنبياء والشهداء والصالحين ..
واجعل دعاءهم مستجاب في الدنيا والآخرة ...
اللـهم آميـن

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اللهم اغفر لها ولوالديه ماتقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر..
وقِهم عذاب القبر وعذاب النار..
و أدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى مع الأنبياء والشهداء والصالحين ..
واجعل دعاءهم مستجاب في الدنيا والآخرة ...

وللجميع أموات المسلمين والمسلمات .


 :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):

----------

